# Let's talk Kryptons



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

It seems that a lot of gear threads here have turned into Krypton threads, so lets bring our Krypton talk here. What model are you in? how long have you been in them? what were you in before? What modifications have you done?

Here are some of my early posts from Epic (11/04)



Philpug said:


> Well, I was able to get my shells, no liners, just shells. I am told that I am the only civilian with Kryptons at this point. Boots will be arriving tomorrow for store distribution later this week into next week.
> 
> I have the Krypton Pro's. In the box comes a ton of parts...
> 
> ...





Philpug said:


> Long awaited review.
> 
> I posted alot about the fit and design of the boot here.
> 
> ...



Currently I am in the following version:







I call it my Stealth model. 

05 Pro shell 306mm
08 buckles
IL Moro ladder swap
08 IL Moro Silver Liner
Booster Straps (not pictured)
Soft zeppa
Superfeet Cork bed
2 deg shim

I also have a pair of IL Moro shells that I ski from time to time, but my son took them over.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

I picked a pair of Krypton Cross last month, look forward to skiing in them soon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

I have last years Krypton Pros....in terms of modifications, I need to sit down with a boot fitter to figure that all through.  All I know for now is that I have the stiff tongues in and the shock absorbing foot beds.  Those seem pretty easy to switch in and out....other stuff looks a little more difficult to figure out.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

*Krypton owners unite!!!*

2009 Krypton Pro with the gold ID liner:






Notice also my matching snazzy *new poles*, also with green grips. Radical.  :lol:

I'm using my existing Inst-print foot beds. I have mine set up with the anti-shock footboards and the soft tongues. I have the 8mm wedge in place and no stiffness insert. It's my understanding that that's not a good combo, i.e. if you use a wedge, you should have the stiffness insert in place. Given that I'm in the low volume gold liners which are supposed to be pretty stiff, I want to get the forward flex as soft as possible on the shell. Also, the primary purpose for going with this boot was to help in the bumps as it seems like it's the go to boot now for bump skiers. With that said, I think I want the forward lean as far forward as possible, but again I'm not sure if the 8mm wedge with no stiffness insert is appropriate. Anyone have any thoughts there?

I'm wearing them as we speak. Everything feels good, except for some pressure at the base of both tibias (that inner ankle bone). We'll have to see if that improves once I get the chance to ski them. I'm loving the snugness though. I'm down to a 28.0 and I wear a size 12 street shoe so basically down two full sizes. I'm coming off Nordica Speedmachine 12s. Luckily the BSL difference was only 1 mm so readjusting the bindings was a snap. I didn't even have to move them on my Legends.

BTW, anyone looking for an '08 Pro in a 25.0 or 25.5, this is a pretty sick deal:

http://www.rememberdelaware.com/Dalbello-Krypton-Pro-Ski-Boot-p/701001.htm


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm a lowly Proton owner.   curious, i thought more buckles were more better but the superior Krypton only has 3.  is less more these days?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

Hoe about for someone who needs a 22 shell...

http://www.rememberdelaware.com/Dalbello-Krypton-Rampage-Ski-Boot-p/rampage.htm

149.00!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm a lowly Proton owner.   curious, i thought more buckles were more better but the superior Krypton only has 3.  is less more these days?



It is more the placement of the buckles..the middle buckle pretty much does the work of 2, but better, it pulls you into the heel pocket. That is before we even talk about the floating tongue and hinge design.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm a lowly Proton owner.   curious, i thought more buckles were more better but the superior Krypton only has 3.  is less more these days?



The middle buckle is most important and the position of it on the Krypton along with the hinge point is supposed to be superior. At least that what Glen Plake says:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

What philpug said about the hinge point is a nice feature.  Compare the three-piece, three-buckle boot, hinge point to that of a four buckle boot and you'll see how much more natural it is for the anatomy, at least on my anatomy.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of Krypton Cross's.  I would have gone for the Pro's, but they say that the gold liners are too low volume for my foot.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of Krypton Cross's.  I would have gone for the Pro's, but they say that the gold liners are too low volume for my foot.



Copycat;-)

I am really glad that I didn't get the OR jacket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> 2009 Krypton Pro with the gold ID liner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they change anything between 08 and 09 as yours look exactly the same as mine.  

This is the first boot I ever bought online without trying it on first....though I did try the rampage in the same size.  I got the same deal as what you posted, $349 free shipped in either a 26 or 26.5....can't remember.  Size 9.5 regular shoe for me.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of Krypton Cross's.  I would have gone for the Pro's, but they say that the gold liners are too low volume for my foot.


Phil is more knowledgeable than I am on the liners, but IIRC, the gold liner is stiffer and a smidge less volume, however, the shells are the same in the whole and half sizes so, (using mine as an example) I have two Kryptons, 24.5 shell.  One with a 24 liner and one with a 24.5 liner.  My 24 liner is the gold, while my 24.5 liner is the silver.
I have not skied the 24 yet, but I am eager to get on snow with them.!

Deadheadskier, the 08 is more of a slime green, while the 09 is more of a lighter, chalky green.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

The 09 has a different upper with a beefier spine. Note the different middle buckles too. I prefer the Silver liner over the gold to the point where I have skied the Silver out of the box even before molding.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

Philpug said:


> The 09 has a different upper with a beefier spine. Note the different middle buckles too. I prefer the Silver liner over the gold to the point where I have skied the Silver out of the box even before molding.


Funny, I thought the gold liner was more comfy out of the box.
I'm sure that you're right though.

Do you know if they've changed anything on the storm other than colour?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Philpug said:


> The 09 has a different upper with a beefier spine. Note the different middle buckles too. I prefer the Silver liner over the gold to the point where I have skied the Silver out of the box even before molding.



Does the gold make the boot seem stiffer, or is it just a little lower volume?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

Philpug said:


> The 09 has a different upper with a beefier spine. Note the different middle buckles too. I prefer the Silver liner over the gold to the point where I have skied the Silver out of the box even before molding.



upon closer look, indeed the middle binding is quite different.  I'm not sure how much I like the 08' center buckle as it seems flimsy, but I did like the price.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Funny, I thought the gold liner was more comfy out of the box.
> I'm sure that you're right though.
> 
> Do you know if they've changed anything on the storm other than colour?



Same as the rest of teh Krypton line, Cuff, spine, and buckles. 



bvibert said:


> Does the gold make the boot seem stiffer, or is it just a little lower volume?


Stiffer, you will notice the flex rating of the Cross and Pro is slightly different, Apples to Apples, the Gold is rated at 5 stiffer... whatever that translates to. 



deadheadskier said:


> upon closer look, indeed the middle binding is quite different.  I'm not sure how much I like the 08' center buckle as it seems flimsy, but I did like the price.


I have played with both.."same but different" nothing to upgrade for.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> upon closer look, indeed the middle binding is quite different.  I'm not sure how much I like the 08' center buckle as it seems flimsy, but I did like the price.



For the price you paid I'd be happy with a center buckle hand formed from a piece of wire coat hanger.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> upon closer look, indeed the middle binding is quite different.  I'm not sure how much I like the 08' center buckle as it seems flimsy, but I did like the price.


I, as well as many others, have gotten a lot of miles on the old style middle buckle

Here are a couple pics of my 07 storm side by side with the 09 Kryzma(the Kryzma is a step above the storm in stiffness.  I immediately noted three things.  Cuff height, wider booster strap and the change in the middle buckle.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Stiffer, you will notice the flex rating of the Cross and Pro is slightly different, Apples to Apples, the Gold is rated at 5 stiffer... whatever that translates to.



So you prefer the Silver because it's a little flexier, or because of the added volume, or..??


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of Krypton Cross's.  I would have gone for the Pro's, but they say that the gold liners are too low volume for my foot.



Nice job henchman!

I hereby decree that the Krypton will be the official boot of the CLITS. Resistance is futile... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice job henchman!
> 
> I hereby decree that the Krypton will be the official boot of the CLITS. Resistance is futile... :lol:


Okay Mr Mogul Monster..............
I've been thinking about this a bit since getting the Kryzma.

  Which is the best way to go for moguls - softer krypton or stiffer krypton?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

The Cross and the Pro are the same shell (except for color) correct?  It's just the liner and the included stiffer tongue and shock absorber foot board that are the differences?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

The Pro comes with a bigger bag of tricks, including the stiffer tongue, boot boards and the gold liner.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice job henchman!
> 
> I hereby decree that the Krypton will be the official boot of the CLITS. Resistance is futile... :lol:



I was considering a Full Tilt just to be different, but those are a bit too retro looking for me.  Plus that wire buckling system seems like it would be a pain.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The Cross and the Pro are the same shell (except for color) correct?  It's just the liner and the included stiffer tongue and shock absorber foot board that are the differences?



That is my understanding, the liner and tongues and maybe there was something different in the goody bag too.

Edit: or what TC said


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The Pro comes with a bigger bag of tricks, including the stiffer tongue, boot boards and the gold liner.



Isn't that pretty much what I said?  So the shell _is_ the same?

I definitely think I'd want the stiffer tongue...


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Okay Mr Mogul Monster..............
> I've been thinking about this a bit since getting the Kryzma.
> 
> Which is the best way to go for moguls - softer krypton or stiffer krypton?



Given my light weight, I'm going softer. The Krypton is stiff laterally, but flexes forward which is what you want in just about any boot for free skiing.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I said?  So the shell _is_ the same?
> 
> I definitely think I'd want the stiffer tongue...


Maybe you and Greg could swap tongues.


(And yes, I realize how that could be misconstrued...)


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I said?  So the shell _is_ the same?
> 
> I definitely think I'd want the stiffer tongue...



Ask skidmarks. He would know. If you want stiffer, there is a stiffness insert, at least on the Pro. Not sure if the Cross has that. If the shells are identical, then I suspect you could do a Pro with a silver liner, no? Probably cheaper to just do the Cross and try to find the stiffer tongues online though. I would give you mine, but I plan to maybe put them in in the spring if the mediums flex too much.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm about 90% sure I'll be getting some Pro's within a few weeks, my current boot is waaaay too soft for me. As long as they'll work for my feet that is. Till then, might have to order some booster straps.

My girlfriend is in the Kryzma's and freaking loves them.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I said?  So the shell _is_ the same?
> 
> I definitely think I'd want the stiffer tongue...


Yes, from what I understand, from the same last.

As Greg said, you can make all the adjustments to the Cross and Pro, to alter the feel.
But you probably already knew that.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So you prefer the Silver because it's a little flexier, or because of the added volume, or..??


All the above



bvibert said:


> I was considering a Full Tilt just to be different, but those are a bit too retro looking for me.  Plus that wire buckling system seems like it would be a pain.


I get into some of the differences in my initial post



bvibert said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I said?  So the shell _is_ the same?
> 
> I definitely think I'd want the stiffer tongue...


I am no lightweight, I cannot ski the stiff tongue.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ask skidmarks. He would know. If you want stiffer, there is a stiffness insert, at least on the Pro. Not sure if the Cross has that. If the shells are identical, then I suspect you could do a Pro with a silver liner, no? Probably cheaper to just do the Cross and try to find the stiffer tongues online though. I would give you mine, but I plan to maybe put them in in the spring if the mediums flex too much.



Yeah, the Cross has the stiffness insert too, he already put that in the boot I was trying on last night.  I'll probably just end up with the Cross and getting the stiffer tongue, I guess they're not terribly expensive.  I like the sound of the stiffer Gold liner, but I guess my monster feet won't fit...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Given my light weight, I'm going softer. The Krypton is stiff laterally, but flexes forward which is what you want in just about any boot for free skiing.


I have been in love with my Storms, which are very soft.  I'm looking forward to getting on snow with the Kryzma, but I'm a little nervous about the move up to the added cuff height and stiffness.  According to the boot fitter, my alignment needs to be dead on with that kind of step up.
Since I already committed my storms to my baby sister, I may need to buy a new pair of storms for back up. 



severine said:


> Maybe you and Greg could swap tongues.
> 
> 
> (And yes, I realize how that could be misconstrued...)


Swapping tongues.
Softer vs Stiffer...............what kind of forum is this?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I am no lightweight, I cannot ski the stiff tongue.



I weigh in at 250+ right now.  The medium tongue seems way flexy to me.  I guess I could stick with it and give it a try.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Bri, don't forget they will be a little stiffer once out in the cold.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Is the difference in half sizes (28.0 vs. 28.5) all in the liner or is the foot board/bed different?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Bri, don't forget they will be a little stiffer once out in the cold.



I know.  I'm trying to go by based on how other boots (including my current ones) have felt at room temp.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is the difference in half sizes (28.0 vs. 28.5) all in the liner or is the foot board/bed different?



Liner.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is the difference in half sizes (28.0 vs. 28.5) all in the liner or is the foot board/bed different?


The liner and foot bed.  The footboard remains the same.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I weigh in at 250+ right now. The medium tongue seems way flexy to me. I guess I could stick with it and give it a try.


 
End of last season I was at 215-220, and I go with the stiff tongues.

The thing I like about the stiffer tongue is that I feel it gives me a better indication of shin pressure; with the softer tongue it's a little more ambiguous if it's just contact or if it's actual pressure. And even with the stiff tongue and gold liners, still no shin bash.



Greg said:


> The middle buckle is most important and the position of it on the Krypton along with the hinge point is supposed to be superior.


 
I've skied with just the middle buckle at points. Due to some foot pain issues, it was typical for me to ski with just the middle and top buckle for the first hour or two last year.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2008)

*Meine liebe Krypton*







2004 Krypton Cross
26.5
Soft Bootboard
ID Silver Liner
Aline under liner
Booster Strap
My weight 185lbs at 5'8"
EEE foot
Past boots include X-Wave 10 and Lange X-9

I've lowered the boot board to gain more volume. The inner shell has been ground out and pushed out in several spots. I got the boots with the 1st generation liners that were replaced by season 2. The next Feb I went for the ID liner, been real happy ever since.

I've removed the forward lean shim and like the softer tongues. I still change flex from time to time.
The Krypton is a great free-ride and speed event boot. Works real well in powder and trees too!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is the difference in half sizes (28.0 vs. 28.5) all in the liner or is the foot board/bed different?



The Liner is actually different, not just the bed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

mondeo said:


> End of last season I was at 215-220, and I go with the stiff tongues.



I'm 195, hoping to be 185-190 by mid season and I still think I'll be going with the stiff tongues.  I tried on a Rampage before I ordered the Pros online and whatever tongues they had in them I could fold over like a piece of paper....felt almost like moon boots they were so soft.

I typically want my boots to be as stiff as possible.  Back in high school and for several years after when I skied bumps 95% of the time, I typically was in a Lange or Rossi race boot.  I never really had issues with shin bang like some people seem to get.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2008)

*Rampage is for boys*



deadheadskier said:


> I'm 195, hoping to be 185-190 by mid season and I still think I'll be going with the stiff tongues.  I tried on a Rampage before I ordered the Pros online and whatever tongues they had in them I could fold over like a piece of paper....felt almost like moon boots they were so soft.
> 
> I typically want my boots to be as stiff as possible.  Back in high school and for several years after when I skied bumps 95% of the time, I typically was in a Lange or Rossi race boot.  I never really had issues with shin bang like some people seem to get.



No wonder, the rampage is for your twiggy teen types. The stiff tongues felt like a big spring.It does take a while to get used to the softer feel of the boot. The stiff tongues are available ala carte if anyone ever needs them


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2008)

*Stiffer is not always better*



bvibert said:


> Yeah, the Cross has the stiffness insert too, he already put that in the boot I was trying on last night.  I'll probably just end up with the Cross and getting the stiffer tongue, I guess they're not terribly expensive.  I like the sound of the stiffer Gold liner, but I guess my monster feet won't fit...



Gold liner is firmer and denser. You need the room man! 
You may need the stiffer tongue if you want more than a 120 Flex but you can get one later if you need it.
Stiffer is not always better..........


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

That's alright, my wallet doesn't like the added cost of the pro anyway.  It's not sure where I expect to find the money for the Cross's either, but that's another matter.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 22, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Gold liner is firmer and denser. You need the room man!
> You may need the stiffer tongue if you want more than a 120 Flex but you can get one later if you need it.
> Stiffer is not always better..........



too stiff = less ankle flex = bend at knees, break at waist, welcome to the back seat.  The stiffer the boot the more it reduces your ability to bend at the ankle and stay in balance.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

I understand that you don't want the boot to be too stiff, but it stands to reason that I'd need a stiffer boot at 260ish pounds than that of Greg at 130ish (or whatever his scrawny ass weighs).  A good portion of my weight is in my legs.  You can't possibly weigh as much as I do and be even moderately active without having strong legs.  Most boots feel like toys on my feet to me...


----------



## powbmps (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm skiing in what I think is the first year Krypton Pro (black w/greenish buckles) with 8mm wedge, rubber footbed and stiff tongue.  I found the softer tongue to be too soft, even when cold.  

Anyone know if  the current tongues are rated the same as the original model? 

Mine didn't come with the ID liner so I'm using a pair of Raichle Thermoflex liners.  Probably picking up a pair of Intuition liners sooner than later.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> ...than that of Greg at 130ish (or whatever his scrawny ass weighs).



135. Get it right. :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> 135. Get it right. :roll:


Holy Crap Greg, you are only 5 lbs over me!
You better make sure to let Brian hit the fall line ahead of you.  If he were to fall on you, he'd snap you like a twig.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Holy Crap Greg, you are only 5 lbs over me!
> You better make sure to let Brian hit the fall line ahead of you.  If he were to fall on you, he'd snap you like a twig.



Naw, Greg floats over the bumps, so he gets down faster anyway.  I just kind of smash into them...


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Holy Crap Greg, you are only 5 lbs over me!
> You better make sure to let Brian hit the fall line ahead of you.  If he were to fall on you, he'd snap you like a twig.



Thin is in! :lol:

I think Austin really is 135 and 6'1".


----------



## Philpug (Oct 24, 2008)

These are still my most beloved piece of gear


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 25, 2008)

Does it make sense to have a back up pair of boots?
I absofreakinlutly love my Kryptons, and though I am likely selling my old Storms, I wonder if I would be wise to keep that second pair, just in case I have an issue with a boot on a powder day and need a faithful friend for back up.

Who has a boot quiver?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Does it make sense to have a back up pair of boots?
> I absofreakinlutly love my Kryptons, and though I am likely selling my old Storms, I wonder if I would be wise to keep that second pair, just in case I have an issue with a boot on a powder day and need a faithful friend for back up.
> 
> *Who has a boot quiver*?



Would you believe I do? :roll:

*IF* three pair is a quiver of boots


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Naw, Greg floats over the bumps, so he gets down faster anyway.  I just kind of* smash *into them...




Hey...that's my job  :wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr TC has a boot quiver.  His is more of quantity than quality.  I'm thinking more of quality.


Two reasons to keep two different boots

Just in case you have a buckle or water issue and need a back up pair
for different purposes.  The Kryzma is significantly stiffer, and rather than play with all the different tools to change things up, it might be nice to have a pair set up softer


----------



## Philpug (Oct 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Who has a boot quiver?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Mr TC has a boot quiver.  His is more of quantity than quality.  I'm thinking more of quality.
> 
> 
> Two reasons to keep two different boots
> ...



Mine are set up kinda Soft, Medium and Firm.......at least that was my theory at the time :smash:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have the 8mm wedge in place and no stiffness insert. It's my understanding that that's not a good combo, i.e. if you use a wedge, you should have the stiffness insert in place. Given that I'm in the low volume gold liners which are supposed to be pretty stiff, I want to get the forward flex as soft as possible on the shell. Also, the primary purpose for going with this boot was to help in the bumps as it seems like it's the go to boot now for bump skiers. With that said, I think I want the forward lean as far forward as possible, but again I'm not sure if the 8mm wedge with no stiffness insert is appropriate. Anyone have any thoughts there?



I took a closer look here this morning. Turns out there are #4 and #8 inserts to correspond with the appropriate wedge. Duh! I pit in the #8 insert at the lowest setting (down). Now I have a bit of pressure between my lower calf and heel, but it's not too bad and I think it will break in. I'll be wearing them around the house a few more times before hitting the snow with them. I'm psyched to finally have a boot that wraps my foot/ankle so thoroughly. Aside from a bit of wiggle room up by the toes, there is almost no movement or space in the boot. Rad.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 25, 2008)

I just got a new pair of IL Moros in for a customer, in playing with the still tongues...these buggers are STIFF. I don't know how someone could ski in them.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting a pair of last year's Cross's fit to my large feet.  Should be good by Tuesday.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm in the process of getting a pair of last year's Cross's fit to my large feet.  Should be good by Tuesday.



Congrats How much work are they doing to them? Do last years have more volume for you hoofs?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats How much work are they doing to them? Do last years have more volume for you hoofs?



No more volume, but they look cooler and more importantly were cheaper.   A little grinding and stretching and they should be good to go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No more volume, but they look cooler and more importantly were cheaper.   A little grinding and stretching and they should be good to go.



sweet B

You'll be pulling even steezier dumper airs!!!!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> sweet B
> 
> You'll be pulling even steezier dumper airs!!!!


Yep, its all in the boots


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I just got a new pair of IL Moros in for a customer, in playing with the still tongues...these buggers are STIFF. I don't know how someone could ski in them.


That's particularly odd to me, since the IL Moro was significantly soft last year, IIRC.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm in the process of getting a pair of last year's Cross's fit to my large feet.  Should be good by Tuesday.



This is going to be like the "Big Dig"


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> I took a closer look here this morning. Turns out there are #4 and #8 inserts to correspond with the appropriate wedge. Duh! I pit in the #8 insert at the lowest setting (down). Now I have a bit of pressure between my lower calf and heel, but it's not too bad and I think it will break in. I'll be wearing them around the house a few more times before hitting the snow with them. I'm psyched to finally have a boot that wraps my foot/ankle so thoroughly. Aside from a bit of wiggle room up by the toes, there is almost no movement or space in the boot. Rad.



Hey man! I walked you through the instructions. Were you day dreaming of the bumps? I had the calf heel pressure and it went away when I started skiing the boots. #8 flex insert does not need to be used when you use a #8 wedge. But you can use it to make the boot more stiff.  It will all makes sense on the snow.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> This is going to be like the "Big Dig"



Cost lots of money and leak?;-)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Cost lost of money and leak?;-)



I sure hope not!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2008)

In playing with the new shells, the multi position buckle holes is interesting.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2008)

Philpug said:


> In playing with the new shells, the multi position buckle holes is interesting.



For the middle buckle, you can shorten it by adjusting where the "clips" that the buckles clamps to sits, or by adjusting where the cable loops around behind the cuff. Like with most boots, the top buckle has an inner hole for the buckle clip if you want to shorten that up. It's amazing how tight one can get this boot around the lowest of low volume feet, which is good for me. Even I'm at the factory locations, and I have a pretty skinny ankle and foot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2008)

As I type this, I'm wearing my newly fitted / molded Krypton Pro's courtesy of our own eastcoastpowerderhound's help.  Literally night and day from when when I first tried them on unmolded out of the box.  He really knows his stuff.

Here's a question I have for those with the custom liners.  It was kind of embarrassing tonight when having my boots fitted over a couple of beers.  I started sweating like crazy when we took the liners out of the oven and put them into the shells to mold them to my feet.

Anyone else experience this when having their liners molded?  

Can't wait to try them, hopefully this Saturday.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As I type this, I'm wearing my newly fitted / molded Krypton Pro's courtesy of our own eastcoastpowerderhound's help.  Literally night and day from when when I first tried them on unmolded out of the box.  He really knows his stuff.
> 
> Here's a question I have for those with the custom liners.  It was kind of embarrassing tonight when having my boots fitted over a couple of beers.  I started sweating like crazy when we took the liners out of the oven and put them into the shells to mold them to my feet.
> 
> ...



Were you wearing a skirt? :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

*sorry, DHS, I just couldn't resist


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

DHS, to answer your question seriously, yes, I thought I was having a hot flash when I was getting my kryptons molded, but Phil told me that wasn't a hot flash, it was the Power surge that comes with every Krypton!


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> DHS, to answer your question seriously, yes, I thought I was having a hot flash when I was getting my kryptons molded, but Phil told me that wasn't a hot flash, it was the Power surge that comes with every Krypton!


:lol:

I wanted to try on the Storms while we spent hours at the shop Saturday.. but the kids didn't cooperate.  I don't need new boots anyway; I already have brand new ones.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 27, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wanted to try on the Storms while we spent hours at the shop Saturday.. but the kids didn't cooperate.  I don't need new boots anyway; I already have brand new ones.



You might have boots, but you don't have Kryptons. :-D


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

Sev, I'm not going to push you, but I will say, with your foot shape, I think you will love the kryptons.  You'd do well to get into a storm.
The lotus may be okay too, but I've never had it on my feet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> DHS, to answer your question seriously, yes, I thought I was having a hot flash when I was getting my kryptons molded, but Phil told me that wasn't a hot flash, it was the Power surge that comes with every Krypton!



well, I wish someone told me that before I bought fancy Icebreaker under armor.  I guess I won't be needing them


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I wish someone told me that before I bought fancy Icebreaker under armor.  I guess I won't be needing them


I dunno, According to SNL, schweaty ballz are nice :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 27, 2008)

*27.5 08 Il Moro with ID liner for sale...BRAND NEW*

Hey Dalbello fans, I've got a brand new pair of 2008 Il Moro, 27.5 with the ID liner for sale.  Brand new, still in the box, never molded, all the spare parts and pieces.  $300...$15 to ship them anywhere.  Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 27, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wanted to try on the Storms while we spent hours at the shop Saturday.. but the kids didn't cooperate.  I don't need new boots anyway; I already have brand new ones.



Kids, I didn't notice you had any kids with you.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Kids, I didn't notice you had any kids with you.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Kids, I didn't notice you had any kids with you.





bvibert said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sure, laugh.  I was so embarrassed by their behavior.  :dunce:  Although it beats what they did in my college advisor's office yesterday... my daughter sat under his desk and took a dump in her pants.  

Round 3 tonight...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 28, 2008)

I read your boot size on SkiDiva, or I would have offered you a chance to buy my old storms.
You have soooooooooo much potential to be a dalbello diva.



severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wanted to try on the Storms while we spent hours at the shop Saturday.. but the kids didn't cooperate.  I don't need new boots anyway; I already have brand new ones.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, I'm not going to push you, but I will say, with your foot shape, I think you will love the kryptons.  You'd do well to get into a storm.
> The lotus may be okay too, but I've never had it on my feet.


I don't think I'm allowed to talk to you anymore. 

:lol:

Tried the Storm and Lotus tonight, then compared to my Nordica Olympia Beasts.  The Lotus wasn't any improvement over the Beasts... nice cushy liner but roomier...not really what I "want" at this time.  It was explained that it was more of a recreational boot.

The Storms, however.  OMG.  You evil temptress!!!!!!    The Beasts pale in comparison.  The Storms are a little bit stiffer (which isn't a bad thing for a gal my size).  The liner is AWESOME.  I have huge calves and regular liners with the typical tongue fit funny on my shins (even the Beasts, though it's tolerable).  The liner on the Storms...perfect.

I worried a little about trying them on since so many of you on Ski Diva said they were great for high instep (something I do NOT have).  Not an issue.  Even without heat molding, the liner felt nicely snug all around, no hot spots,  With my custom footbeds, these are boots that would work for me out of the box (after doing the liner, of course).  My Beasts, however, will be requiring some work as I'm still having issues with the pivot spot rubbing funny on the outsides of my ankles.   Something I was told would be less of an issue once the liner packed out a bit... Wish I had waited.

On the other hand, I likely never would have been put in this boot.  My feet don't look like "the type" that would go well with this.  But they do.

Glad I tried them out.... now I get to agonize over the fact that I have basically brand new Beasts (skied 3 runs in them) that I wish would turn into Dalbello Storms........

Of course, all of this could just be wistfulness.  Who knows how they would work for me on snow.  Right?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to talk to you anymore.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


You like them now...wait till you mold them, they are a perfect fit.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got home with these beauties! 







Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just got home with these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why aren't you wearing them?


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Philpug said:


> You like them now...wait till you mold them, they are a perfect fit.


I like how you talk about them like they're already mine. 

LOL.  Seriously, if there was a way to unload the Beasts and not lose much money, I'd be all over this.  But I fear that is not the case.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Why aren't you wearing them?



He is!  Do you want a pic of that, too?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> He is!  Do you want a pic of that, too?



No, that's ok, I just took mine off for the night.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> No, that's ok, I just took mine off for the night.


You mean you're not wearing them to bed? How hardcore are you? :roll:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I like how you talk about them like they're already mine.
> 
> LOL.  Seriously, if there was a way to unload the Beasts and not lose much money, I'd be all over this.  But I fear that is not the case.


Are the Beasts still new? If so..return them.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously...If you enjoy skiing as much as I know you do.. Why are you going to let a few dollars stand between something that you know you will enjoy and will help you improve your skiing. Woulda, coulda, shoulda. Think about it as an early Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Are the Beasts still new? If so..return them.


Can't.  They were final sale back in March.  No returns.  And even if they had been eligible for return, their policy is returns/exchanges within 15 days.  The only thing I would have had on my side is that they have a fit guarantee for 1 year... but that means I would have to give them a chance to screw around with those boots for a year before they decide they don't work for me.   Not going to work.

Paid $330 for the Beasts.... wonder how much of a loss I would take...?



Philpug said:


> Seriously...If you enjoy skiing as much as I know you do.. Why are you going to let a few dollars stand between something that you know you will enjoy and will help you improve your skiing. Woulda, coulda, shoulda. Think about it as an early Christmas present to yourself.


You and Trekchick are the ultimate enablers. :lol:

There were a lot of early Christmas presents this year... on a tight budget, too.  Not saying it's out of the question... just would have to sell some things first.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just got home with these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, congrats

I actually prefer the graphics on yours to the Pro's.  Their just boots and graphics aren't everything, but unless you're someone like Greg who gets radical matching poles, the Pros are a bit over the top with the lime green.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems boots really have no resale. I put my Technica Diablos Pros with about 15 days on them at the the Southington ski swap for $125(paid 399 beginning of last season) and they did not sell. Plan on putting them at sundowns for less.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian, did you get the stiffer tongues or you gonna run with the stock ones to see how they ski?


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, did you get the stiffer tongues or you gonna run with the stock ones to see how they ski?


He's busy adjusting bindings so I'll field this.  He's going to try the stock tongue and see how it goes.

And you're right; resale value on ski equipment in general just isn't there.  I have some Roxy Joyrider skis I'm trying to sell, too, that also have only 3 runs on them.  No interest.  I tried craigslist, and they're on eBay right now as a last resort before the ski swap.  They're nice skis, but ... You know, just not what I really want right now.  What a shame that something that's been used so little loses so much value.  (An argument for demoing skis before buying, for sure... but what do you do about boots that you were told are right for you and you thought you could make them work...until you found something that works even better?  Ugh.)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> nice, congrats
> 
> I actually prefer the graphics on yours to the Pro's.  Their just boots and graphics aren't everything, but unless you're someone like Greg who gets radical matching poles, the Pros are a bit over the top with the lime green.



I actually like the lime green.  That's what I would have gotten, but they didn't think my big feet would fit in the lower volume liners...  I do like the look of the cross's too though, especially last years (mine).


----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Can't.  They were final sale back in March.  No returns.  And even if they had been eligible for return, their policy is returns/exchanges within 15 days.  The only thing I would have had on my side is that they have a fit guarantee for 1 year... but that means I would have to give them a chance to screw around with those boots for a year before they decide they don't work for me.   Not going to work.
> 
> Paid $330 for the Beasts.... wonder how much of a loss I would take...?
> 
> ...



I know..she is awful. :angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I actually like the lime green.  That's what I would have gotten, but they didn't think my big feet would fit in the lower volume liners...  I do like the look of the cross's too though, especially last years (mine).



you would think that with a handle like mine, I'd love the lime green and ski in tye-dye pants....not the case.  I'm definitely more plain jane when it comes to clothing, ski equipment preferences.  99% of skis today I can't stand the graphics.  I'd much prefer something like what Kastle is doing with skis


----------



## mondeo (Oct 28, 2008)

So is anyone at Sundown _not _going to be in Dalbellos this year?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So is anyone at Sundown _not _going to be in Dalbellos this year?



Only the people who aren't core enough...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> you would think that with a handle like mine, I'd love the lime green and ski in tye-dye pants....not the case.  I'm definitely more plain jane when it comes to clothing, ski equipment preferences.  99% of skis today I can't stand the graphics.  I'd much prefer something like what Kastle is doing with skis



How the heck are you supposed to find those if you lose them in the snow?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> you would think that with a handle like mine, I'd love the lime green and ski in tye-dye pants....not the case.  I'm definitely more plain jane when it comes to clothing, ski equipment preferences.  99% of skis today I can't stand the graphics.  I'd much prefer something like what Kastle is doing with skis


I am a huge fan of these for that reason...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I am a huge fan of these for that reason...



I want a pair of those! I think I have to wait til March though.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2008)

I can not believe that you talked three pages worth of Severine getting boots while I was sleeping, and YET I get all the heat for being the temptress!

All I have to say to you Carrie is this................
Remember that a girl always gets wet in the Storm!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I want a pair of those! I think I have to wait til March though.


I have an extra pair that I will be selling. 177 w/ Elan demo bindings. a couple of top skin scratches but will be freshly tuned. 375.00 shipped to you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I have an extra pair that I will be selling. 177 w/ Elan demo bindings. a couple of top skin scratches but will be freshly tuned. 375.00 shipped to you.



You and TC are serious enablers. I've got other things I need to be concentrating on right now, but I'll think about it.


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Remember that a girl always gets wet in the Storm!


Talk like that and I may have no trouble convincing anyone that I should get these.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I have an extra pair that I will be selling. 177 w/ Elan demo bindings. a couple of top skin scratches but will be freshly tuned. 375.00 shipped to you.





wa-loaf said:


> You and TC are serious enablers. I've got other things I need to be concentrating on right now, but I'll think about it.


Ask him how much if you meet with him to pick them up


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2008)

Just to dangle a little carrot out there for Carrie...............


----------



## Philpug (Oct 29, 2008)

That picture does not do it justice, it is damn sharp together.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Kryptons + 888 = Fun*

Elan 888 is one of the best skis I've ever been on. 777s will be better for bumps


----------



## powbmps (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone using Booster straps with their Kryptons?


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bogner how schick*



Philpug said:


> That picture does not do it justice, it is damn sharp together.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Anyone using Booster straps with their Kryptons?



I do but I run them outside the tongue


----------



## powbmps (Oct 29, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> I do but I run them outside the tongue




So it's used in place of the stock strap and anchored with the screw, correct?


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

powbmps said:


> So it's used in place of the stock strap and anchored with the screw, correct?



Yes. But to get the full advantage of the Booster it is designed to run behind the tongue. When you flex forward it pulls the upper cuff  and pushes the tongue forward

http://www.skimetrix.com/instructions.php


----------



## Philpug (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to try a booster this year.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm going to try some as well.  I'm having a hard time picturing how you would run the strap behind the tongue though.  

Wacky stuff indeed.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I'm going to try some as well.  I'm having a hard time picturing how you would run the strap behind the tongue though.
> 
> Wacky stuff indeed.



Me too so I don't. I did send them an email asking about the Krypton/Full tilt set up and his advice on how to best use Booster Straps.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 29, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I am going to try a booster this year.



Try a pair!

Was that a Nordica Polaris is your Boot Quiver picture? Have you ever skied them on a newer ski?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 30, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Try a pair!
> 
> Was that a Nordica Polaris is your Boot Quiver picture? Have you ever skied them on a newer ski?





Philpug said:


> Details of the day and the skier:
> 
> *Conditions:* Okemo, 40-something degrees, slush.
> 
> ...



Here is my review


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 30, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Yes. But to get the full advantage of the Booster it is designed to run behind the tongue. When you flex forward it pulls the upper cuff  and pushes the tongue forward
> 
> http://www.skimetrix.com/instructions.php



I've tried it both ways and I always feel like I've got more contact with the front of the boot when its on the outside of the shell...no gap between my leg, the tongue, and the upper cuff.  
Booster straps are key...I'm in my 4th boot with a booster...almost as key as a footbed for me.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 30, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Here is my review



Thanks. So you have not skied in that boot for a long time?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 30, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Thanks. So you have not skied in that boot for a long time?


Nope, not since April 08.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Their just boots and graphics aren't everything, but unless you're someone like Greg who gets radical matching poles, the Pros are a bit over the top with the lime green.



Ha! Actually had the poles long before I considered the Kryptons, but radicalness just seems to happen to me like that...


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 30, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Nope, not since April 08.



Okay that report was from April '08! I missed that part mainly because it was omitted


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! Actually had the poles long before I considered the Kryptons, but radicalness just seems to happen to me like that...



you're too funny :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Philpug (Oct 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>



The three sisters.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 31, 2008)

The cuff height is higher in the Kryzma than the Storm, but the New storm ID liner is higher than the ID liner on the old storm.  That could have something to do with the process when they were molded(I've molded my old storms twice, once in Michigan and once at Benny's).





I know the benefits of the tool bag and all the little things you can do to change the flex of the boots but the flex on the boots are:
Storm 75-105
Kryzma 85-120

The new storm is one of the most beautiful boots I've ever seen!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 31, 2008)

You might need these..


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 31, 2008)

Those, with my new ski jacket(s), and the Krypton line up..........priceless!
I'm betting you know where I can get those skis for a bargain


----------



## Philpug (Oct 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Those, with my new ski jacket(s), and the Krypton line up..........priceless!
> I'm betting you know where I can get those skis for a bargain



Moi? Just would need some Griffons to go on them. Oh, you say you have some? 

That is the ski of choice for most of the women at my shop this year.

[Phil casting bait] Want to send me anything to our next swap? I have a pair of 161's in stock.I could drill them too  [/Phil casting bait]


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

You two are a riot!


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread went from one about some rad boots to a gear whoring fashion show. uke:


----------



## mondeo (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> 2009 Krypton Pro with the gold ID liner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Greg said:


> This thread went from one about some rad boots to a gear whoring fashion show. uke:


Sickening, isn't it. I wonder how that crap starts. :roll:


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2008)

:lol:

Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them? 

Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....



Honestly, if I hadn't been skiing Outer Limits and the like in beginner boots that were 10 years old, I could have dealt with something less. As a bump skier, it's Kryptons or Full Tilts. If I had good boots to start with or wasn't a bump skier, I might not have picked 'em ep. It's the absence of shin bash that really does it for me - again, bump skiing playing a big factor.

But they are nice. If I remember correctly, you've only had a fitting or two with the Beasts? It'll be free (aside from the trips to Weathersfield, with a couple kids in tow, I realize) to try to nail down the fit, vs. significant $ for boots that probably won't be perfect out of the box anyways. Honestly, I'd try some more to get the Beasts working. And then if that doesn't work, go for the Kryptons. Just make sure your feet are happy before the snow really hits.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't skied my Kryptons yet, but I do like how they feel when I put them on at home.

I think you have only a day or two on the Beasts, I would try to ski them for this year and see how they feel, then either keep them or look for a deal on the Kryptons at the end of the year. It is just a lot of money to spend on another pair of boots. I got one year out of my Technicas after paying $400 and am having a hard time getting around $100 for them, so boots have no resale.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> This thread went from one about some rad boots to a gear whoring fashion show. uke:



^^^Pot^^^^

<<<<<<< Meet Kettle :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> *:lol:
> 
> Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?*  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....



Kryptons..The MacBook Pro of Ski boots


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>





Trekchick said:


> The cuff height is higher in the Kryzma than the Storm, but the New storm ID liner is higher than the ID liner on the old storm.  That could have something to do with the process when they were molded(I've molded my old storms twice, once in Michigan and once at Benny's).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this makes you feel better Greg, I did provide some information based on experience with the 2 year old Storm, and the New Storm, and Kryzma 



severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....



Carrie, this will probably not help much, but here goes......
My first instinct is to tell you to get the storm because it is an amazing boot, and you knew it was YOUR boot the minute you had your foot in it.
If you like it now, wait until you have it molded 

But I also know that you've invested a lot of time, money and energy into getting the beasts right.

What you have to ask yourself is this........
Will you be able to really really get the beast dialed in for you?
Will you be happy with the beast?
How much more time and money will you have into the beast to get it dialed in?

Rationalization:
It will be easier to get some $$ out of the beast now, than it will be in a year or two.   If you ski it this year, then you will get less $$ out of it and STILL want the Storm.

It really comes down to two things:
The right fit
What you can afford
Okay three.........That storm is freakin' beautiful!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2008)

To paraphrase Warren Miller...

_"If you don't get Krypton's this year, you will only be one year older when you do"_


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

After further thought, you might as well get them. Seems you are already second guessing the Beasts and now that you tried on the Storms, you are hooked and you won't be happy unless you get them.

ps - skidmarks isn't around this weekend, will be back Monday. Just to save you a ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

Philpug said:


> To paraphrase Warren Miller...
> 
> _"If you don't get Krypton's this year, you will only be one year older when you do"_



:lol:


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't know what all the fuss is about...they are only boots.
A distant 3rd on my equipment list, barely before poles... :uzi:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about...they are only boots.
> A distant 3rd on my equipment list, barely before poles... :uzi:


Where are Ski Totes on that list?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 1, 2008)

Just saying.....Maybe I'm lucky but I've never had a problem getting a boot that fits and is comfortable all day. My only problem has been older boots exploding and forcing me to go buy new ones. After that I don't give them another thought....


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Just saying.....Maybe I'm lucky but I've never had a problem getting a boot that fits and is comfortable all day. My only problem has been older boots exploding and forcing me to go buy new ones. After that I don't give them another thought....


I have some boots you can have listed on Epic in the Free for shipping section - http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=74254
:lol:
You pay extra for the "totes"


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my new Kryptons with all my Hart


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I love my new Kryptons with all my Hart



TC...when you gonna mount up them bumpers with the FKS's????


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I have some boots you can have listed on Epic in the Free for shipping section - http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=74254
> :lol:
> You pay extra for the "totes"




You got some "totes"???  Lets talk.....what colors???  :flame:


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....



Get over the Krypton thing and just ski the Beasts (a great boot as I understand it). Put the money towards an extra lift ticket or two. In other words, shaddup and ski. :razz:


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 1, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So is anyone at Sundown _not _going to be in Dalbellos this year?



I'll be at Sundown some this year & I will be in Nordica Speedmachine 10s.  I love those boots!  Then again, I've never tried Dalbellos so maybe next time.  I like the feel of Nordicas however.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Alright, Krypton converts... so tell me.  Are these boots so freakin wonderful that I should stop agonizing about the Beasts boo-boo and find a way to get myself a pair of those Storms?  Or can I live with myself trying to make the Beasts work until I feel that I've gotten enough use out of them to justify the hit I'd take in trying to resell them?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know where that question is going....



Honestly, unless you're a wicked serious skier this kind of stuff isn't really going to make a difference.  As long as these beasts fit decently, it won't be that big of a deal.  IMO, equipment doesn't make that much of a difference unless you're at a competitive level.  Spend the money on a baby sitter, gas, and a ticket instead of boots.

(This is coming from someone who never waxes or tunes his skis, has skied with multiply core shots, uses flimsy alpine touring binding, and the softest supposedly terribly skiing AT boots.)

So yeah, maybe I just don't know any better.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Honestly, unless you're a wicked serious skier this kind of stuff isn't really going to make a difference.  As long as these beasts fit decently, it won't be that big of a deal.  IMO, equipment doesn't make that much of a difference unless you're at a competitive level.  Spend the money on a baby sitter, gas, and a ticket instead of boots.
> 
> (This is coming from someone who never waxes or tunes his skis, has skied with multiply core shots, uses flimsy alpine touring binding, and the softest supposedly terribly skiing AT boots.)
> 
> So yeah, maybe I just don't know any better.



+1

As what, a 2 or 3 year skier, you're not going to be able to discern between the latest and greatest equipment. It seems to me you're pretty well set up with very good equipment, Carrie, certainly not stuff that is going to be a hindrance. At your level, ski time is going to bring you further along than any subtle tweaks you make to equipment. The money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Just saying.....Maybe I'm lucky but I've never had a problem getting a boot that fits and is comfortable all day. My only problem has been older boots exploding and forcing me to go buy new ones. After that I don't give them another thought....


I was in 2 boots for the past 25 or so years...Flexons and Kryptons. If Something works you stick with it. 

You were in the same Flexons for 20 years? Yep. Replaced the shells 5 times and the liners 6 times, but they were the same Flexons.


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys make excellent points.  The only concern I have is the amount of time I've had foot pain issues in the past.  The fit on the Beasts is not great... it was just the best of what I was told would work for my foot (and requires some definite tweaking).  The Storms felt pretty close to perfect even without the liner being molded.  Happy feet make a huge difference.  My last day skiing on the East coast last season, I only took 3 runs (in the Beasts, mind you) and actually had to get out of my skis and sit in the woods halfway down one run because I was in so much pain.  Granted, that was with the footbeds that were made incorrectly (and so my feet were placed at a bad angle in the boot).  But that worries me a lot.  I hate to spend money tweaking these boots if they're not right for my feet is all.

I'm not in a position to be throwing money away, which is why it kills me to even think about it right now.  It's a weighing of pros and cons...the biggest con on my mind right now being time and money spent tweaking this boot with the knowledge that even though I was fitted to it, it's not as good of a fit as the Storm.

I'm leaning toward making the best of it for now and re-evaluating the situation later on in the season.  Might as well try to make the best of the situation.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys make excellent points.  The only concern I have is the amount of time I've had foot pain issues in the past.  The fit on the Beasts is not great... it was just the best of what I was told would work for my foot (and requires some definite tweaking).  The Storms felt pretty close to perfect even without the liner being molded.  Happy feet make a huge difference.  My last day skiing on the East coast last season, I only took 3 runs (in the Beasts, mind you) and actually had to get out of my skis and sit in the woods halfway down one run because I was in so much pain.  Granted, that was with the footbeds that were made incorrectly (and so my feet were placed at a bad angle in the boot).  But that worries me a lot.  I hate to spend money tweaking these boots if they're not right for my feet is all.
> 
> I'm not in a position to be throwing money away, which is why it kills me to even think about it right now.  It's a weighing of pros and cons...the biggest con on my mind right now being time and money spent tweaking this boot with the knowledge that even though I was fitted to it, it's not as good of a fit as the Storm.
> 
> I'm leaning toward making the best of it for now and re-evaluating the situation later on in the season.  Might as well try to make the best of the situation.  Thanks, guys!



It seems like you've already got it in your head that the Beasts are going to be a struggle for you, despite you getting them worked on and feeling better over the summer. Answer me this - were you looking forward to trying the Beast this season before this thread was started? If so, roll with it and give them a fair evaluation before determining they are not right for you.


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> It seems like you've already got it in your head that the Beasts are going to be a struggle for you, despite you getting them worked on and feeling better over the summer. Answer me this - were you looking forward to trying the Beast this season before this thread was started? If so, roll with it and give them a fair evaluation before determining they are not right for you.


Given my past experience with them, no.  Once I had new footbeds made properly, I was a little more hopeful.  But still nervous about them being the wrong boot for me.  I kept looking for validation from pros that they were right for me because I wasn't sure if they were.  They were the best of what was offered to me as appropriate for my feet and skill level, so that's why I chose them.  They're also 1 shell size smaller than what I skied in before, so adjusting to that may be part of the problem: performance vs recreational fit, KWIM?.  But they dig into my feet and ankles so there definitely is some work needed; the Storms don't do that.

I hate boots.  They're the worst part of skiing.   Once I get this all figured out, I swear, I'm not buying boots again until mine explode or something...

I will give the Beasts a shot.  And I guess if they don't work out, at least I know there is a better option out there.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2008)

Resistance is futile..you will be assimilated.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

Ignore Phil and TC. They're just gear whores.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Carrie, if you can make the Beast work for you, then do it.  Remember what Volklgirl and I said to you at Abasin when we were fixing up your old boots?  Ski Boots Don't have to be painful!  
There is only one person who can decided what your foot feels like. 
You're a smart girl.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Resistance is futile..you will be assimilated.


Her name is Severine, not Seven


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

First day yesterday on the Kryptons. It was a little rough. I think I figured out my biggest problem was too thick a sock. I picked up some Smartwool ultralights today and the boots feel much better. I also pulled out the insert on the back of the cuff. That was causing a lot of pain along my Achilles tendon. I still have the 8mm wedge in place though. Does anyone know if it's not good to have the 8mm wedge in place with no corresponding rear insert? I think the boot comes shipped with the 4 mm edge installed and no insert so I'd assume the 8 mm is okay. I'd rather have more forward lean then less. Any thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

I wouldn't start throwing too many changes at once at it cause then you won't know what might of fixed it or made it worst. Also smart move with getting thin socks.

I'm heading up to Hunter tomorrow which will be my fist time out with the Kryptons, hopefully the fit will be good for me.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been using the 8mm wedge with no insert (and no problems).  I believe the wedge gives you the forward lean and the insert makes the boot stiffer in the forward direction.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I wouldn't start throwing too many changes at once at it cause then you won't know what might of fixed it or made it worst.



You're probably right, but I do have them feeling better just sitting around the house at least. A tough day to evaluate really since I probably still have some sore spots from yesterday.



powbmps said:


> I've been using the 8mm wedge with no insert (and no problems).  I believe the wedge gives you the forward lean and the insert makes the boot stiffer in the forward direction.



This is how I have them set up. I'll roll with it like this for a bit and see.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 22, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of the Dalbello Intuition liners.  I was using a Raichle Thermoflex liner in my Pros.  Also put the Booster strap on.

The Intuition meets my shin in a 'V' where the Thermoflex has more padding.  Does that look right?  I'm interested to see how it affects the on-snow feel.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 22, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I just picked up a pair of the Dalbello Intuition liners.  I was using a Raichle Thermoflex liner in my Pros.  Also put the Booster strap on.
> 
> The Intuition meets my shin in a 'V' where the Thermoflex has more padding.  Does that look right?  I'm interested to see how it affects the on-snow feel.



That looks right. The ID liner will be beefier than the old Raichle  Thermoflex liner


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I just picked up a pair of the Dalbello Intuition liners.  I was using a Raichle Thermoflex liner in my Pros.  Also put the Booster strap on.
> 
> The Intuition meets my shin in a 'V' where the Thermoflex has more padding.  Does that look right?  I'm interested to see how it affects the on-snow feel.



Weird. My gold intuition liner doesn't have that "V". Totally straight along the top.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Weird. My gold intuition liner doesn't have that "V". Totally straight along the top.



I thought maybe it bunched up somewhere, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I thought maybe it bunched up somewhere, but that doesn't seem to be the case.



Mine are the ones that came with the '09 Krypton Pro. Maybe yours are a different model year?


----------



## powbmps (Nov 22, 2008)

They've got to be at least a year or two old.  

Only used three days though (at least that's what I was told).


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


>



While it is not the gold liner, mine intuition go straight across, no "v"


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I just picked up a pair of the Dalbello Intuition liners.  I was using a Raichle Thermoflex liner in my Pros.  Also put the Booster strap on.
> 
> The Intuition meets my shin in a 'V' where the Thermoflex has more padding.  Does that look right?  I'm interested to see how it affects the on-snow feel.



mine were last years model and looks to be the same as yours, the V seems less pronounced when in the shell


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> mine were last years model and looks to be the same as yours, the V seems less pronounced when in the shell



the overlap of your liner is incorrect, should be inside-in, not outside-in.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 23, 2008)

Good point Phil.  

Any input on the max number of reheats?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Good point Phil.
> 
> Any input on the max number of reheats?



These liners will many reheats, more than anyone will really need.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2008)

I rebaked my liners today. I did a 310*F pre-heat on the oven, then turned it off and put it in on a cool backing sheet. The liner blew up like a balloon at around the 5 minute mark. After 8 minutes, I pulled them out and put in my footbed. I cut the end off a thick hiking sock and put my ski sock over that. The liners slipped in easy enough and immediately the boots felt a million times better. I used these instructions as an overall guide:

http://www.telemark-pyrenees.com/shop/article_info.php?articles_id=3


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2008)

Philpug said:


> These liners will many reheats, more than anyone will really need.



How many?  I've heard as low as 4????


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

Philpug said:


> the overlap of your liner is incorrect, should be inside-in, not outside-in.





When I was fitting them with eastcoastpowderhound we took them out then got to talking and the overlap was spread out.  I had completely forgotten which way they went and just went with the way they're pictured.

Skied them that way today too and they worked fine.  I was looking forward to commenting in this thread how precise they seemed to ski in the limited conditions / terrain I had to work with. :lol:

I'll give a full report after I ski them the right way. :lol:   Good news is that it doesn't appear that I'll need to re-mold them as they switched to the right overlap without issue.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How many?  I've heard as low as 4????



6-8 easy.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I rebaked my liners today. I did a 310*F pre-heat on the oven, then turned it off and put it in on a cool backing sheet. The liner blew up like a balloon at around the 5 minute mark. After 8 minutes, I pulled them out and put in my footbed. I cut the end off a thick hiking sock and put my ski sock over that. The liners slipped in easy enough and immediately the boots felt a million times better. I used these instructions as an overall guide:
> 
> http://www.telemark-pyrenees.com/shop/article_info.php?articles_id=3


ID liners are designed to be heated from the inside, not in a confection or traditional oven. Older Thermoflex liners were designed to do that, these are not. This will severely reduce life.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2008)

Philpug said:


> ID liners are designed to be heated from the inside, not in a confection or traditional oven. Older Thermoflex liners were designed to do that, these are not. This will severely reduce life.



Whoops.  Wearing them now and they feel fine so I'm not too concerned. I still have a bit of pressure on both tibia ankle bones, but overall they feel better. Why would the heating process be different? They're both just EVA foam, no? Why does the oven heating reduce life?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whoops.  Wearing them now and they feel fine so I'm not too concerned. I still have a bit of pressure on both tibia ankle bones, but overall they feel better. Why would the heating process be different? They're both just EVA foam, no? Why does the oven heating reduce life?



It has more to do with how they are put together and the glues that are used than the actual foam.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally got out to try the Kryptons out. Seemed to fit really good and only had one problem, the ball on my tibia rubbed a little and got the skin a little raw. Not sure if it was the boots fault or mine cause when it happened we just finished an ungroomed trail with a bunch of crud and whales and I know I was in the backseat going down. I tightened up the boot afterwards but the damage was already done.

So far I like them, but let me get some more days in them.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Finally got out to try the Kryptons out. Seemed to fit really good and only had one problem, the ball on my tibia rubbed a little and got the skin a little raw. Not sure if it was the boots fault or mine cause when it happened we just finished an ungroomed trail with a bunch of crud and whales and I know I was in the backseat going down. I tightened up the boot afterwards but the damage was already done.
> 
> So far I like them, but let me get some more days in them.



Please don't do the at home easy bake. If it's your inside ankle bone we should look at those foot beds again and go from there. A little grind or push out may be in order too.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whoops.  Wearing them now and they feel fine so I'm not too concerned. I still have a bit of pressure on both tibia ankle bones, but overall they feel better. Why would the heating process be different? They're both just EVA foam, no? Why does the oven heating reduce life?



Make sure you grill them just right using Kingsford charcoal on a Webber..........


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 23, 2008)

Philpug said:


> ID liners are designed to be heated from the inside, not in a confection or traditional oven. Older Thermoflex liners were designed to do that, these are not. This will severely reduce life.





skidmarks said:


> Please don't do the at home easy bake..



Intuition liners are intended to provide a custom fit with the proper equipment.  It amazes me the amount of folks who assume that they are like the old liners that were "easy bake".

Too much $$ into my ID's to take chances at home.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 24, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Please don't do the at home easy bake. If it's your inside ankle bone we should look at those foot beds again and go from there. A little grind or push out may be in order too.



Yep, was the inside ankle bone on the left. Can probably stop by tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday since I am only working a half day.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 24, 2008)

Phil, or Skidmarks, do the krypton ID"s need to be reheated after doing a minor adjustment like adding a hinge bushing, for cuff alignment?


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 26, 2008)

*reheat*



Trekchick said:


> Phil, or Skidmarks, do the krypton ID"s need to be reheated after doing a minor adjustment like adding a hinge bushing, for cuff alignment?



I wouldn't think so but I did have some questions about your cuff adjustment. Did you adjust the cuff to follow your leg or to move the center of knee mass? Have you skied in your boots yet?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 26, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> I wouldn't think so but I did have some questions about your cuff adjustment. Did you adjust the cuff to follow your leg or to move the center of knee mass? Have you skied in your boots yet?


I figured that the heat mold would be fine after the cuff adjustment.
Center of knee mass
No, I'll be skiing on Saturday.  Will report back.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, FWIW, my Betty Crocker method worked out just fine. Boots feel great. I *love *the forward flex of the soft tongues.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying the bigger wedges for more forward lean in mine.  So far I'm overall pretty happy with the boot though.  I may need another visit or two to the fitter.  I'm gonna ski them a bit more and experiment with buckle settings and such before I have any more work done.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't skied bumps yet in mine, but don't use a wedge and find I get plenty forward flex/lean and that includes using the stiff tongues.  I'm not sure I'd want to reduce range of motion by adding a wedge, but I suppose I can't speak to it unless I try it.  My biggest concern is that I don't want to 'over think' the boot. I'll stick to what I've got going now for at least a half dozen days in all conditions before I start tweaking.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I figured that the heat mold would be fine after the cuff adjustment.
> Center of knee mass
> No, I'll be skiing on Saturday.  Will report back.



Are you off by much?
If you are it would be better for the cuff to follow the leg and the boots to be canted instead.

To check it place your footbeds in the shells w/o liners. Buckle the boot the same as you would if the liners were in place. Stand in an athletic neutral stance and make sure the leg is centered between the boot cuff walls. Once this is done you can check COKM and see if you need canting which can be done several ways. Most of us will adapt to being off a little!


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Are you off by much?
> If you are it would be better for the cuff to follow the leg and the boots to be canted instead.
> 
> To check it place your footbeds in the shells w/o liners. Buckle the boot the same as you would if the liners were in place. Stand in an athletic neutral stance and make sure the leg is centered between the boot cuff walls. Once this is done you can check COKM and see if you need canting which can be done several ways. Most of us will adapt to being off a little!


Sorry it took me some time to post back,
If you look at my thread about the entire boot fitting experience, you'll see how much I was off on the Kryzma.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/42407-your-feet-worth-visit-boot-fitter.html

I'm posting an update in that thread.
Looking forward to your input.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 5, 2008)

*A bit off*

Sorry for the delay in response.

I just wonder if this is the correct fix. If you have a chance see if the cuff follows you lower leg in your right boot. You really don't want to push the knee into place by using the cuff adjustment. You can check it out by standing in your shells on your footbeds, feet (your ski stance) apart. Is you leg centered in the cuff?


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim did have me stand on my foot beds in the shell without the liner.  I guess I was unsure why he did that until you said this ^^^^^^^


----------



## Philpug (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats the way I will do a cuff algnment.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 8, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Thats the way I will do a cuff algnment.



Old school is new school!!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 9, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Old school is new school!!



only one way to really do it right...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

Philpug said:


>



What's involved with reversing the front buckle?  It looks like you've trimmed down the latch catch part and rebolted the two pieces in opposite spots.  Is that all there is to it?  

On my cross theres a spot marked on the side, under the hole that the buckle uses, that looks like it could be drilled out to accept the latch catch at it's full length.  Am I crazy?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

What's the point in reversing the front buckle?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm too lazy to dig and find the answer, but what is the benefit of reversing the buckle?  :???:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

My front buckle keeps popping open and getting all twisted up when I take a spill, particularly on firm bumps.  One side got so twisted up that it became unusable.  I just bent it back in a vise.  I'd rather keep it form happening again, or from breaking completely.

I saw somewhere that the new kryptons have the buckles reversed from the factory and got to thinking.  I did some looking around and found that Phil had already done the mod on his boots..


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My front buckle keeps popping open and getting all twisted up when I take a spill, particularly on firm bumps.



Don't fall so much. Problem solved.

:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't fall so much. Problem solved.
> 
> :razz:



Gee, thanks for the help... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Gee, thanks for the help... :roll:



My pleasure.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the reversed front buckle is to prevent it from catching on rails and the like.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 16, 2009)

We will be seeing more reverse buckles for next year and an expanded Krypton/IL Moro line.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2009)

Philpug said:


> We will be seeing more reverse buckles for next year and an expanded Krypton/IL Moro line.



Yes, but you didn't answer my question????


----------



## Philpug (Jan 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, but you didn't answer my question????



What was your question?


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Philpug said:


> What was your question?



Why is the sky blue?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2009)

Philpug said:


> What was your question?


...


bvibert said:


> What's involved with reversing the front buckle?  It looks like you've trimmed down the latch catch part and rebolted the two pieces in opposite spots.  Is that all there is to it?
> 
> On my cross theres a spot marked on the side, under the hole that the buckle uses, that looks like it could be drilled out to accept the latch catch at it's full length.  Am I crazy?


----------



## Philpug (Jan 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> ...


You are right on both parts. You can trim off the last two of the ladder or redrill the shell, but you will need a longer bail to reach it. 

The first way is the path of least resistance .


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 17, 2009)

I reversed the buckle on one of my pair of boots and like it much better, especially skiing trees.


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 20, 2009)

Didja catch Philpug's JH pics on Facebook?





Can't wait to hear bout them.  It looks like the buckle system is different.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Didja catch Philpug's JH pics on Facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the same boot pictured on the left here:



Philpug said:


>



AFAIK the buckling is the same except for the reversed front buckle (and those models have a ratchet type top buckle).  A better pic is here:


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

So, how are all the new Krypton owners liking their boots so far this season?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2009)

Krypton Pro so far.....

It's a great boot, though being someone who enjoys a really stiff boot, I don't think I appreciate the flex advantages the boot is supposed to bring as those who prefer softer boots.  I started out with just the hard tongue and no restricter plate in the back and felt like I was going to go over the handle bars in the bumps or whenever I stomped on them carving.  With the plate, I feel much more solid in my turns.

I'm also not tremendously high or maybe 'understanding' is the appropriate word regarding the wrap design on the liner.  Maybe there are some advantages to it that I'm unaware of over a conventional tongue design.  The foot bed area is obviously very comfortable due to the molding, but up top by the shin, I think my preference is for a conventional liner for both comfort and ease of entry/exit.

All in all though, the way I have them set up at the stiffest possible setting, they ski really well for me and I'm sure I'll be content on them for the next five seasons or so.  I'm pleased


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

Very similar to my impression after spending some time in these boots.  I'm still not used to the height of the liner.  



deadheadskier said:


> Krypton Pro so far.....
> 
> It's a great boot, though being someone who enjoys a really stiff boot, I don't think I appreciate the flex advantages the boot is supposed to bring as those who prefer softer boots.  I started out with just the hard tongue and no restricter plate in the back and felt like I was going to go over the handle bars in the bumps or whenever I stomped on them carving.  With the plate, I feel much more solid in my turns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting about the stiffness perspectives. Personally, I love the softness of the boot and have my Pros set up as soft as possible (soft tongues, soft bootboards, no stiffness doohicky in the back of the cuff). My last boots (Speed Machine 12s) aren't the stiffest boots on the planet, but were far stiffer fore/aft than the Kryptons. I'm light at 165 lbs so I can get away with a softer setup, and I love the softness leaning forward. Kind of like a squishy full suspension MTB vs.a hardtail. I've never felt the need for the boot to be any stiffer laterally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2009)

well, I don't have a completely full stiff set up as I am using the soft boot boards for when I get credit card air.  :lol:

I think I like mine stiff as can be for two reasons. A. I'm 200 pounds and B. All I skied growing up was race boots, even back when 90% of my skiing was all bumps.  Go with what you know I guess.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been skiing my crosses with the soft tongue and the flex adjuster set to stiffest.  Seems to work pretty well for me.  I like being able to actually flex the boot when coming up the backside of a mogul, so I can stay forward.  I keep meaning to get back to the boot fitter to have some more work done, as I have a few minor fitting issues left, but I just haven't really had the chance.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That looks like the same boot pictured on the left here:
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK the buckling is the same except for the reversed front buckle (and those models have a ratchet type top buckle).  A better pic is here:



Yeah, that is the 09-10 IL Moro T, I have mine set up with the stiff tongue (black) and no shims. I am also using the Silver Liner, not the gold. When I ski my Pro shells, I ski that with the soft tongue. 

In the past 25 years of skiing, I have been in two boots, a Flexon for 20 years and Kryptons for the past 5. 

Oh, by the way... according to Ski (or Skiing) Magazine and Harald Harb... You cannot carve in a Krypton.. as shown err not in this photo...  :blink:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Oh, by the way... according to Ski (or Skiing) Magazine and Harald Harb... You cannot carve in a Krypton.. as shown err not in this photo...  :blink:



Obviously a doctored photo.  You've got to love brilliant generalizations like that......


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Oh, by the way... according to Ski (or Skiing) Magazine and Harald Harb... You cannot carve in a Krypton.. as shown err not in this photo...  :blink:



Carving is overrated anyway..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

are krytpons generally considered a "bump" boot?  seems like everyone with bump skis has krypton boots.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> are krytpons generally considered a "bump" boot? seems like everyone with bump skis has krypton boots.


Everyone at Sundown with bump skis has Kryptons, except for Pat. Because he feels the need to be different.

Freeride overall. Very popular with bump skiers because of the flex, similar to the Full Tilt, but also used a bit for cliff hucking and freestyle.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Carving is overrated anyway..



Maybe a bit, but I'd still like to be able to do that. Racing influence perhaps.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought mine for cliff hucking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought mine for the Super Pipe


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I bought mine for cliff hucking.



Sorry, bro. A 3 foot tall seeded mogul is not a cliff... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe a bit, but I'd still like to be able to do that. Racing influence perhaps.



I found this for you:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Spyder-GS-Sloam...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I bought mine for cliff hucking.


Really? I thought it was so you could get some rad dumper air....


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

My skinny ass in a race suit is disturbing for me to even just think about. Perhaps you can tuck yourself into that though. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sorry, bro. A 3 foot tall seeded mogul is not a cliff... :lol:



I only cliff huck when I'm by myself.  I don't want any of the rest of you to feel inadequate.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Carving is overrated anyway..



spoken like a true bumper ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> My skinny ass in a race suit is disturbing for me to even just think about. Perhaps you can tuck yourself into that though. :razz:



Yeah, I'm sure a medium spandex suit would look great on me.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Really? I thought it was so you could get some rad dumper air....



That's just an added benefit.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> spoken like a true bumper ;-)



It's just because I'm too scared to go fast enough to truly carve on any sort of pitch.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> are krytpons generally considered a "bump" boot?  seems like everyone with bump skis has krypton boots.



lots of top mogul skier are using the krypton or full tilt boot, basically the same three piece design, the two has its own tweaks to give various advantages; location of the middle buckle, heel lifts and liners. The other popular boot among mogul skier is a modified lange where they alter some of the internals to give a softer flex. 

Having said that, the boot doesn't give you the skills to make that line but it makes the learning process easier. Biggest upside for me was no more shin bang and flexing to load the front of the ski.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I bought mine for the Super Pipe



I would use mine for that, but Sundown is lame and doesn't have a small to medium size pipe to work my way up to a super pipe with.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2009)

I honestly bought mine just to try a different shell design.  I never tried the old Flexon's, I needed new boots, I liked the idea of being able to customize the boot both with the molding and all the doo hickeys, so I gave the Krypton a shot as it appeared to fit my foot well.

As mentioned prior, as I'm not someone who likes a real soft boot, I don't think I fully appreciate that benefit like some of the other bumpers do.  So far, so good, but I'm pretty sure if I had a moldable liner in a standard overlap shell design race boot, I'd be equally as happy with that.

edited to add: and I really don't quite understand why some people prefer a softer boot for skiing bumps.  I've never had issues with shin bang in the past and I find that a stiffer a boot is more precise and allows for a greater amount of power  to get transferred to the ski. I liken it to having really tight steering in a car.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> edited to add: and I really don't quite understand why some people prefer a softer boot for skiing bumps.  I've never had issues with shin bang in the past and I find that a stiffer a boot is more precise and allows for a greater amount of power  to get transferred to the ski. I liken it to having really tight steering in a car.



The problem I had on my Nordicas is they were a bit more of an upright stance, or at least they didn't flex forward enough to stay stacked (or at least as close to stacked as this poser can get). It seemed like my lower leg was always perpendicular at 90 degrees to the ski. At least with the Kryptons, I can't blame the boot. :lol: As far as edging goes, I've never felt the boot was a hindrance there. Very quick and predictable side to side. Don't mistake forward flex as being an overall soft boot. It's very stiff laterally where you need it. Also, with the soft tongue you can really load the boot and get a nice pop out of the turn.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> The problem I had on my Nordicas is they were a bit more of an upright stance, or at least they didn't flex forward enough to stay stacked (or at least as close to stacked as this poser can get). It seemed like my lower leg was always perpendicular at 90 degrees to the ski. At least with the Kryptons, I can't blame the boot. :lol: As far as edging goes, I've never felt the boot was a hindrance there. Very quick and predictable side to side. Don't mistake forward flex as being an overall soft boot. It's very stiff laterally where you need it. Also, with the soft tongue you can really load the boot and get a nice pop out of the turn.




imo, having the boots more upright (meaning little forward) and stiff (laterally and fore/aft) is meant for the carve centric crowd. Nothing wrong with that but it does little good in the bumps. 

One of the golden nuggets I got from having a lesson with Evan at Whaleback were the reasons why you need the forward flex and the three piece design (Krypton and  full tilt). He was a Lange guy when he competing and he thinks the Kryptons are awesome.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe a bit, but I'd still like to be able to do that. *Racing influence perhaps*.



In my skiing? very little.

The Krypton is great for a low volume foot. The positioning of the hinge is lower than a traditional overlap and truer to the positioning of the skiers ankle. There is much I have written about the Krypton over the past 5 or so years. I liken the Krypton to Apple, The Apple does 90% of the things that a traditional ski boot does, but it is the other 10% that makes the Krypton different, kinda like a Mac to a PC.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 17, 2009)

Phil, whether you're rocking the bumps, taking the jumps or carving a groomer like its a halloween jack-o-lantern, you seem to be in harmony with the Kryptons!


I have been playing with the softer and stiffer version of the women's kryptons, (storm/kryzma).
I've been extremely happy with the Kryzma, even with its taller cuff height and stiffer set up, for most everything.  The trouble is that I feel like I can fold the Storm in half now that I've been skiing in the Kryzma so much.

Still, my deep love for both models is mutually exclusive.

Excuse me while I go fondle my Kryptons for a minute.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 18, 2009)

For those of you who are on Facebook, you can join "Tales from the Krypt" a group for Krypton loyalists 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50743741073


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> For those of you who are on Facebook, you can join "Tales from the Krypt" a group for Krypton loyalists
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50743741073



Already joined:grin:


----------



## Philpug (Feb 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Already joined:grin:



be sure to tell you friends.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Really? I thought it was so you could get some rad dumper air....


All of his friends are here.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> All of his friends are here.



_Both_ of them? :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> mine were last years model and looks to be the same as yours, the V seems less pronounced when in the shell



So, I noticed while skiing with mondeo that I had reverted back to this 'backwards' overlap set up.  It doesn't surprise me as after Phil pointed out my error, I switched them to the 'correct' way of overlap opposite of the picture above, but it seemed that every time I took the boots off and the overlaps would 'spring' back together, they would do so as pictured above.

I have no idea how long I had been skiing them 'backwards', but I switched them back skiing at Tenney last week and they just didn't feel right, downright uncomfortable on my shins.  This was even more the case today at Wildcat skiing more demanding terrain.

I said f it and switched them back my way after two runs and it's night in day in terms of comfort and they perform exactly the same.  I've been accused of having a 'backwards' way of thinking in other aspects of life :lol: , so I'm thinking why not be different with my Kryptons.   

Honestly, I really don't think it matters which way you have the line up overlapped; it's what's most comfortable on your leg that matters.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Feb 23, 2009)

question on sizing... i wear a 44 (10.5) size shoe and have a slightly wider foot... i'm seeing that i'd fit into a 28.5 kyrpton, but in checking out a particular ebay auction this dude is saying he's a size 13 and fit into a 28.5 boot... was he treating this boot like a climbing shoe (toes curled)? or would i fit into the boot? i'm worried about my wide foot though... i sold a pair of full tilt bumble bee pros cause my feet felt like they were in a vice all day...


----------



## thorski (Feb 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I would use mine for that, but Sundown is lame and doesn't have a small to medium size pipe to work my way up to a super pipe with.



I use my salomon ghost boots in the superpipe.
I would use my SPK's in a small to medium sized pipe.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

coreybyrnes said:


> question on sizing... i wear a 44 (10.5) size shoe and have a slightly wider foot... i'm seeing that i'd fit into a 28.5 kyrpton, but in checking out a particular ebay auction this dude is saying he's a size 13 and fit into a 28.5 boot... was he treating this boot like a climbing shoe (toes curled)? or would i fit into the boot? i'm worried about my wide foot though... i sold a pair of full tilt bumble bee pros cause my feet felt like they were in a vice all day...


I'm in a 28, probably should have a 28.5 liner (shell size is the same.) Adidas I'm a size 12, dress shoes size 11. If I remember correctly, the forefoot on the Krypton is slightly wider than the Full Tilt. With my thicker socks, they're basically climbing shoes, but after my toes go numb it doesn't bother me; thin socks they're perfect.

I think the answer to your question is a decent bootfitter. There's a decent amount of variability between shoe sizes based on manufacturer of both the shoes and the boots.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm in a 28, probably should have a 28.5 liner (shell size is the same.) Adidas I'm a size 12, dress shoes size 11. If I remember correctly, the forefoot on the Krypton is slightly wider than the Full Tilt. With my thicker socks, they're basically climbing shoes, but after my toes go numb it doesn't bother me; thin socks they're perfect.
> 
> I think the answer to your question is a decent bootfitter. There's a decent amount of variability between shoe sizes based on manufacturer of both the shoes and the boots.



thanks for the info... i'm gonna try to stop by my shop and try on some kryptons... the problem i find is that standing around for 10-20mins in my salomons or full tilts i'm fine... after a full day in the tilts my feet were in agonizing pain and after a full day in the sollys i have all these strange pressure points... i wear super thin socks and never have bunching so i dunno...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

coreybyrnes said:


> question on sizing... i wear a 44 (10.5) size shoe and have a slightly wider foot... i'm seeing that i'd fit into a 28.5 kyrpton, but in checking out a particular ebay auction this dude is saying he's a size 13 and fit into a 28.5 boot... was he treating this boot like a climbing shoe (toes curled)? or would i fit into the boot? i'm worried about my wide foot though... i sold a pair of full tilt bumble bee pros cause my feet felt like they were in a vice all day...



Like mondeo, I'm a street shoe 12 (11.5 on the left) and I fit into a 28.0. Right foot is snug, but it loosens up as the liner warms. Personally, I think a 28.5 Krypton shell would be way too big for you if you wear a 10.5 street shoe, but consult a boot fitter to be sure.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm in a 28, probably should have a 28.5 liner (shell size is the same.) Adidas I'm a size 12, dress shoes size 11. If I remember correctly, the forefoot on the Krypton is slightly wider than the Full Tilt. .



Having just tried on the Krypton's and Full Tilts at the same time I would disagree. I found that the Full Tilts to be wider than the Kryton's. If I remember correctly (Peter can chime in here) I was actually trying on Full Tilt boot onsize smaller than the Krypton and still found the FT wider.


----------



## thorski (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Like mondeo, I'm a street shoe 12 (11.5 on the left) and I fit into a 28.0. Right foot is snug, but it loosens up as the liner warms. Personally, I think a 28.5 Krypton shell would be way too big for you if you wear a 10.5 street shoe, but consult a boot fitter to be sure.



Do you still feel any shin bang after a day or two of bumping?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> Do you still feel any shin bang after a day or two of bumping?


What's shin bang? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> Do you still feel any shin bang after a day or two of bumping?





mondeo said:


> What's shin bang? :lol:



:lol: +1

Soft tongue in a Krypton and shin bang is almost impossible. That or maybe I ski so far in the back seat that it's not a problem for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> Do you still feel any shin bang after a day or two of bumping?



only when my liners are in the 'correct' way.  The way I ski them....no problemo


----------



## thorski (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> only when my liners are in the 'correct' way.  The way I ski them....no problemo



Correct way?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Like mondeo, I'm a street shoe 12 (11.5 on the left) and I fit into a 28.0. Right foot is snug, but it loosens up as the liner warms. Personally, I think a 28.5 Krypton shell would be way too big for you if you wear a 10.5 street shoe, but consult a boot fitter to be sure.



+2
Same deal hear, size 12 street shoe and I wear a 28.5.  I have a really wide foot so my shells required some stretching and grinding.  Keep in mind that going up in size doesn't necessarily mean that you'll get a wider boot.  And, no, my toes are not curled in my boots.  I tried on some Full Tilts (not the Bumble Bees, not sure which model) when I first tried on my Krypton Cross's and found them to seem slightly wider, but the difference was barely noticeable.  I think we could have made either boot work equally well, but in the end I liked the buckling system on the Krypton's better.

Remember that you can always make more room (to a point), but it's harder to fill in voids if the boot is too big to begin with.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> Correct way?



apparently the inside part of the liner is supposed to be on the interior next to your leg and the outside overlap on the exterior.  It fits better with my leg having them reversed.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> apparently the inside part of the liner is supposed to be on the interior next to your leg and the outside overlap on the exterior.  It fits better with my leg having them reversed.



Inside out wrap.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> +2
> Same deal hear, size 12 street shoe and I wear a 28.5.


fwiw, 
i have a 10.5 foot and i have 28.5 proteon 8s.  my foot is on the wide side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Inside out wrap.



Is there a particular benefit towards the 'correct' way? Inside in.  I honestly can't see a difference in performance, but find it much more comfortable the way I have it set up.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Is there a particular benefit towards the 'correct' way? Inside in.  I honestly can't see a difference in performance, but find it much more comfortable the way I have it set up.



Probably because you heat molded them the "wrong" way. I've inadvertently reversed mine and didn't know it until I took the boot off. The liner is supposed to wrap one way and will sorta bunch up at the bottom if you wrap it wrong. Just another good reason to pull the liner out each day, not only to let it dry out, but to be sure it's wrapped correctly. My liner usually "unwraps" when I pull my foot out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

hmmm, haven't seemed to have a bunching issue.  Oh well, I'll go with what has been working unless someone tells me I'm risking serious damage to the liner skiing them they way I have them.  It really seems six one way, a half dozen the other honestly.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> hmmm, haven't seemed to have a bunching issue.  Oh well, I'll go with what has been working unless someone tells me I'm risking serious damage to the liner skiing them they way I have them.  It really seems six one way, a half dozen the other honestly.



*My liner, right way:*







*My liner, wrong way:*






You can see how it doesn't lay flat. There is also a black seam that should be on the outside. You might also notice the black pads on the shin area that are positioned in certain spots. Now does all this really make _that much_ of a difference? Probably not, but I just like to have things the right way. Less opportunity for me to blame equipment over my crappy technique. :lol: Again, if you had your liners set up "backwards", that would explain why they feel better that way. You could always rebake them if it bothers you that much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

just for point of comparison, liner on right in picture is how I ski them, liner on left is the 'correct' way

suppose I could change them, but they ski just fine as is, so I'm thinking, why bother.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just for point of comparison, liner on right in picture is how I ski them, liner on left is the 'correct' way
> 
> suppose I could change them, but they ski just fine as is, so I'm thinking, why bother.



The liner on the right *is *the correct way you doofus..... :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> The liner on the right *is *the correct way you doofus..... :lol:



not right foot liner, right in the picture where its inside out as opposed to inside in


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> not right foot liner, right in the picture where its inside out as opposed to inside in



I'm confused. The liner on the right, which I assume is your left foot, is correct. The other is not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm confused. The liner on the right, which I assume is your left foot, is correct. The other is not.














we're both getting confused here :lol:

Top is just the liner, liner on the left in the picture would be my right foot, which Phil said is the correct way to have them.

Bottom is the liner in what is my right foot boot, which Phil said was wrong

I ski them how they are shown in the boot shell.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

I think you have you left liner in the right boot and right liner in the left boot


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> we're both getting confused here :lol:
> 
> Top is just the liner, liner on the left in the picture would be my right foot, which Phil said is the correct way to have them.
> 
> ...





o3jeff said:


> I think you have you left liner in the right boot and right liner in the left boot



+1

that's it! I was getting dizzy there for a minute. :lol: As a point of reference, this is my right foot liner:



Greg said:


>


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys are probably right, but what's weird is that I took the boots straight from the box to eastcoastpowderhounds place where we molded them one at a time, taking them straight out of the boot.  There was no room for mix up

liner pic again






bottom to show the arch 






work perfect the way I have them

just goes to show how versatile the Krypton is.  Not only can you reverse the overlap, but if you receive the boots with the liners reversed and mold them as such, they'll work just fine.

Holy freaking boot Vortex, but I dig em all the same :lol:

Perhaps I should change them, but I'm really inclined not too as they fit great just the way I have them.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


>


So it looks to me like DHS's liners look perfectly normal as formed, just wrap the other way. Going back into the thread to sort some of this stuff out, and came across this picture. Looks to me like the two Pros have the wrap one way, and the freestyle boot (Il Moro?) has it the other. Then I remembered that the liners come premolded to the boot shell. Maybe the right way is just whatever way they were molded? And based on that, they take on the right shape to fit whatever side they're on?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

My head hurts... 

DHS, it looks like you have the overlap correctly for your liners, that's all that matters.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Feb 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> fwiw,
> i have a 10.5 foot and i have 28.5 proteon 8s.  my foot is on the wide side.



as you said, your comment was only a "for what it's worth", but the protons are a totally different shell than the kryptons, right? so a 28.5 in a proton might be a perfect fit for a 10.5 foot but a 28.5 in a krypton might be a totally different deal... am i correct on that?

do the rampages and pros have a different sizing to them? i'm getting word that a 10.5 length D/E width foot fits perfectly into a 28.5 rampage... does he just not know that his foot doesn't fit the boot or would his foot not fit into a 28.5 k-pro?


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not a Krypton expert, but I've been through boot sizing woes. It's entirely possible (and I'm not speaking for Gary, I'm talking in general) for a "bootfitter" (I'm using the term loosely here) to put a person in a boot that is 1-2 shell sizes too big based upon what that customer tells them they'll use the boot for. Someone who proclaims himself to be a recreational skier will usually end up in a larger shell, whereas someone who claims they want performance will have a closer fit. You have to be honest about what you want from your boots. 

The other thing you're bringing up is that yes, different lines, and different styles of boots in the same line, will fit differently. Again, I am not intimately familiar with Kryptons as I don't have them, but you'll find that there will be variations in the toe box width, for example. Some "fitters" will put customers into a larger shell to make up for the toe box not being wide enough. Not always a great move, but it happens a lot.

My first pair of boots were at least 1 shell size too big. I was moved down from 26.0 Salomon Performa 4.0s (beginner cheapo boot) to 25.0 Nordica Olympia Beasts (supposedly more advanced of a boot than the Salomons). In all honesty, as my boots pack out, I'm almost wishing I had gone down 1 more shell size. I had an opportunity to pick up a pair of Dalbello Storms in 24.5 and now I wish I had; I feel like I have a little too much room in my Nordicas. For reference, I wear a women's size 10 shoe which is about a men's size 8 or 8.5, IIRC. If you go by sizing charts for ski boots (which are notoriously wrong), I should be in 27.0 mondo boots.

Be careful about putting your foot into a boot that's too big. A great deal isn't a great deal if it doesn't work for your feet.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Great, just when I was ready to pull the trigger on a new pair of boots (I've got basically 200 days on my current pair of Lange's) I go and read these last 2 pages of left/right/who knows what liner is in which boot    Even looked at a pair of Krypton's last weekend.  

Probably going to go with another pair of Lange's though as I've been skiing on basically their race boot since 1984 and have a rainbow of colors of old Langes in my basement to show for it   Basically I've got a stock Lange foot, where essentially all that I need to have done is have a new footbed made and properly trimmed/installed and that's been it for my last 5 pairs of Langes - buckle up in the baselodge, unbuckle at the end of the day, and warm, comfy feet all day on except on the coldest of days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2009)

Go with what works for you.  I skied Lange's for YEARS and loved them.  I equally love the Kryptons though, no matter how bass ackwards my experience has been :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 27, 2009)

severine said:


> I am not a Krypton expert, but I've been through boot sizing woes. It's entirely possible (and I'm not speaking for Gary, I'm talking in general) for a "bootfitter" (I'm using the term loosely here) to put a person in a boot that is 1-2 shell sizes too big based upon what that customer tells them they'll use the boot for. Someone who proclaims himself to be a recreational skier will usually end up in a larger shell, whereas someone who claims they want performance will have a closer fit. You have to be honest about what you want from your boots.
> 
> The other thing you're bringing up is that yes, different lines, and different styles of boots in the same line, will fit differently. Again, I am not intimately familiar with Kryptons as I don't have them, but you'll find that there will be variations in the toe box width, for example. Some "fitters" will put customers into a larger shell to make up for the toe box not being wide enough. Not always a great move, but it happens a lot.
> 
> ...


You just never know when an opportunity may arise for you to pick up a good used pair of Kryptons size 24.5 


I'm amazed at how much of a difference a good boot fit can make an impact on skiing.
I had a slight cuff alignment done with my Kryzmas at the beginning of the season, then added a 1*shim in that same boot to reinforce the cuff adjustment.  After skiing on them a bit then going back to stock to see the difference.......I wanted my adjustments back NOW!!!!

I love love love that little bag of tricks that came with my Kryptons!!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> You just never know when an opportunity may arise for you to pick up a good used pair of Kryptons size 24.5


Evil temptress!!!! 

The thing is, I asked for pro opinions at the time. One opinion was that it could be made to work, even if I needed a little blowing out of the shell. The other opinion was that I was in the right boot and size and that it wasn't worth the effort. I don't fault anyone for their opinions because they both made sense at the time; I decided to just make what I had work. And it has been working beautifully this season. It's just that they're starting to get loose after 20 days on the snow; these boots should have a lot more life left in them. Then again, I didn't know when I started out this season that I would want that much closer of a fit. Live and learn.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 27, 2009)

Severine, its amazing how our gear makes such a difference when we make strides in our skills and confidence, eh?

We need to get together.  I miss you!


----------



## Trekchick (May 8, 2009)

Carrie...Look familiar?


----------



## severine (May 8, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie...Look familiar?


:lol: They're in my bedroom right now! :beer: Next season... yes, next season.


----------



## Trekchick (May 8, 2009)

I can't believe that I took that picture two years ago when I was joking with my little sister about being torn between the seasons.
All I need is a mt bike and I'm all set, eh?
Need to update with my new boots


----------



## severine (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to see that pic!


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2009)

Got a full season in with them and by far the best ski boot I've worn.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Got a full season in with them and by far the best ski boot I've worn.



My verdict is that I no longer need to look into getting any other boot.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 11, 2009)

unreal, 31 pages of Krypton/Dalbello love and yet no one on here even nibbled at the brand new size 27.5  Il Moro that I offered up for $250 in the fall...well, now its spring, tell your friends, $200 for a size 27.5 new, in the box, never molded, never skied Il Moro.  PM me if interested.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> unreal, 31 pages of Krypton/Dalbello love and yet no one on here even nibbled at the brand new size 27.5  Il Moro that I offered up for $250 in the fall...well, now its spring, tell your friends, $200 for a size 27.5 new, in the box, never molded, never skied Il Moro.  PM me if interested.



Do you have a link to the thread?  That's too small for my feet unfortunately...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Do you have a link to the thread?  That's too small for my feet unfortunately...



http://forums.alpinezone.com/39332-lets-talk-kryptons-post334245.html?highlight=Moro#post334245

My bad, I didn't create my own thread, just dropped it into the discussion.  I'll try again with a new FS thread.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 11, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> unreal, 31 pages of Krypton/Dalbello love and yet no one on here even nibbled at the brand new size 27.5  Il Moro that I offered up for $250 in the fall...well, now its spring, tell your friends, $200 for a size 27.5 new, in the box, never molded, never skied Il Moro.  PM me if interested.



That is right at shop form.  I would love to own a pair of kryptons, but they need to make a fat feet version of them.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39332-lets-talk-kryptons-post334245.html?highlight=Moro#post334245
> 
> My bad, I didn't create my own thread, just dropped it into the discussion.  I'll try again with a new FS thread.



You might get more action that way.


----------



## Trekchick (May 11, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> unreal, 31 pages of Krypton/Dalbello love and yet no one on here even nibbled at the brand new size 27.5  Il Moro that I offered up for $250 in the fall...well, now its spring, tell your friends, $200 for a size 27.5 new, in the box, never molded, never skied Il Moro.  PM me if interested.





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39332-lets-talk-kryptons-post334245.html?highlight=Moro#post334245
> 
> My bad, I didn't create my own thread, just dropped it into the discussion.  I'll try again with a new FS thread.



What year are these?
With the gold chain or no?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 11, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What year are these?
> With the gold chain or no?



0708...dunno about the gold chain...but will see if my cousin vinny has one I could throw in


----------



## bigbog (May 11, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That is right at shop form.  I would love to own a pair of kryptons, but they need to make a fat feet version of them.



*And with some volume over instep and walk-mode;-)


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would love to own a pair of kryptons, but they need to make a fat feet version of them.


Brian has wide feet.  They looked at his feet and didn't think he was a Krypton man. He's proven that he is. 

I also have feet that don't appear to be Krypton feet but when I tried them on, I loved them. The ones I have now are a bit more of a performance fit than my Nordica Olympia Beasts (and may not work in the end because of that; a little less than 1 finger's width behind my heel when shell fit) but I was feeling like I wanted a closer fitting boot than what I have in my Beasts. We'll see how it goes next season. ;


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Brian has wide feet.  They looked at his feet and didn't think he was a Krypton man. He's proven that he is.
> 
> I also have feet that don't appear to be Krypton feet but when I tried them on, I loved them. The ones I have now are a bit more of a performance fit than what I have now (and may not work in the end because of that; a little less than 1 finger's width behind my heel when shell fit) but I was feeling like I wanted a closer fitting boot than what I have now in my Olympia Beasts. We'll see how it goes next season. ;



I have tried them on many of times, wanting them to fit.  But always disappointed.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 12, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have tried them on many of times, wanting them to fit.  But always disappointed.



I tried the original flexon back when I was bumpin all the time...they gave me shinbang.  I've had my feet in the Krypton and the Il Moro...both give me shinbang flexing them indoors at room temperature...regardless of which liner is in them.


----------



## Trekchick (May 12, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> 0708...dunno about the gold chain...but will see if my cousin vinny has one I could throw in



Oh, yea, I want the gold chain. 

I like the classic look of the first year IlMoro much more than the bling version.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have tried them on many of times, wanting them to fit.  But always disappointed.



Since the Krypton came to market I have wanted them, but they are too narrow for my feet.

I was looking at the 09-10 store literature we got in, and there is 2 new boots to the series.  The Voodoo, and the Blender.  Both of these are 103mm lasts!  There is very little info in the literature the companies give you so I know almost nothing about them other than last and what they look like.

Anybody have more knowledge on them for me?  The flex is listed as "vario".  How tall is the area for the foot?  I always struggled to get the tongue down all of the way.  What is the difference between the Voodoo, and the Blender?  The only thing I could see was the Blender is rated for a higher speed, and looks(plus price).

I was going to buy new liners for my Nordica Ignitions, but these have me VERY interested!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 15, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Since the Krypton came to market I have wanted them, but they are too narrow for my feet.
> 
> I was looking at the 09-10 store literature we got in, and there is 2 new boots to the series.  The Voodoo, and the Blender.  Both of these are 103mm lasts!  There is very little info in the literature the companies give you so I know almost nothing about them other than last and what they look like.
> 
> ...



We will be carrying the Voodoo next year, these are loosely based on the Axion series. The Blender is the big brother to the Voodoo. I don't have my catalog here but I can get you what particulars you want later today.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2009)

I picked these boots up for Terry and am happy with the way the transaction went down but I have a question about the boot appearance.

Terry's original Il' Moro's are clear black, which are kinda see through with a dark appearance,
The boots we got from eastcoastpowderhound are clear clear.
I was not aware that they made two different color choices in that year.  Any one know about this?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 29, 2009)

If I recall, an early run were a slightly different pigment.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 30, 2009)

Philpug said:


> If I recall, an early run were a slightly different pigment.



I got them in Feb of 07...so they were an early production run.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 1, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I got them in Feb of 07...so they were an early production run.



I have a pair of the early run ones too, my son is now skiing them, I have been in the IL Moro T (Gummy Bears) since January, a beefier shell than the regular IL Moro.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 1, 2009)

Terry came from crappy rear entries so even though the early Il'Moro is softer, it is a lot stiffer than what he was skiing.  Glad to finally have him happy in a boot that is not rear entry!


----------



## Damato (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had Krypton Cross since '05-06 season.  Shells are doing OK and hated to part with them.  I am on 2nd day of new Intuition liners.  My feet are sweating something fierce.  I wear ultra thin Smart Wools exclusively.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Damato said:


> I've had Krypton Cross since '05-06 season.  Shells are doing OK and hated to part with them.  I am on 2nd day of new Intuition liners.  My feet are sweating something fierce.  I wear ultra thin Smart Wools exclusively.  Anyone else experience this?



My feet sweat bad in any boot that I wear, any sock.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

Philpug said:


> the overlap of your liner is incorrect, should be inside-in, not outside-in.



better late than never.

had them remolded today.  Never really had much of a complaint with fit around the leg, but I felt the need for a slight bit more room in the toebox.

they feel great.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2010)

How sad is it that I looked at this pic on Bviberts facebook page and immediately thought.......
Hmmm, both of those guys are wearing Kryptons


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

You should see the CT AZ crew together... or even the mod condo at Sugarloaf. :lol: Lot of Kryptons there!

BTW, yours are faring well.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2010)

Good to know Sev.  I trust that you got the custom fitted and feel the love?


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Good to know Sev.  I trust that you got the custom fitted and feel the love?


Remolded, stretched, and ground. :lol: I need a little more grinding/stretching in the left boot but then it should be perfect. Definitely feeling the love! <3


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2010)

So you know, I dropped down a full size this year to a one finger fit and had my toe box ground out in the new boots. It was a looong process, but it ended up being the best fitting boot I've ever had and I'm noticing the performance in a huge way.
The boot guy laughed at the pile of grindings he got out of my boots and put them in a bag to show me.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 11, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> So you know, I dropped down a full size this year to a one finger fit and had my toe box ground out in the new boots. It was a looong process, but it ended up being the best fitting boot I've ever had and I'm noticing the performance in a huge way.
> The boot guy laughed at the pile of grindings he got out of my boots and put them in a bag to show me.



Looks like a good count :-o


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> How sad is it that I looked at this pic on Bviberts facebook page and immediately thought.......
> Hmmm, both of those guys are wearing Kryptons



Yup, lots of Kryptons in our crew. 

That's funny that you noticed in that pic though..


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yup, lots of Kryptons in our crew.
> 
> That's funny that you noticed in that pic though..



Funny. I can't stop staring at the Blue Moon.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 12, 2010)

First year Pros.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

Is negativity allowed in this thread ?  After a couple seasons of fighting with my Kryptons I threw in the towel.  Went back to a more "traditional" shell design.  Picked up a pair of '09 Salomon Ghosts.  I need to pull my pant leg down to hide the fact that I only have two buckles ;-), but am loving the way they ski.  Interested to see how they do when the temps drop below 60.  Guess it will have to wait until next season.

Just a reminder that they may not be the best boot for everyone.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

SkiStef tried these one, she didn't like the female version. Ended up going for a more traditional boot. Maybe we can get her to post in here...

I'm first year on Krypton Cross: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=671776#post671776


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 28, 2012)

Krypton pros just came today and heading to Northern Ski Works on Friday to get them dialed in for Saturday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2012)

I might need to work on mine.  I get foot cramps almost every day on the second run or so.  I also have some rubbing on my left instep.  Maybe I will tinker with them or maybe I will go to a bootfitter.


----------

